# 1988-1989 mongoose M-1 Find!! Anyone know value???



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 29, 2020)

Just picked this up, any one know the value of this bike?? Looks like an 88-89 super immaculate condition. Make me wonder if it’s a repop.  Let me know what you think


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2020)

Not high end or old enough to command high dollars.still kool and probably worth about 200 to 300 bucks


----------



## Crackerjack1960 (Jun 29, 2020)

Super clean bike!


----------

